# More of Rayden( Dogo Argentino)



## vhale1975 (Nov 27, 2013)

1st day in the States









Young Rayden











One of my favorites











Rayden/his dad (Morocho) a very famous Dogo









Can't believe this is the same dog









Is that a pig or a dog! Lol









Backseat rider









In the blinds












He is minding my business









Lizard hunter(finally seeing his muscles)


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I think it would be best for all involved if you just send him to me immediately.


----------



## vhale1975 (Nov 27, 2013)

Lol! You would send him back immediately! Lol


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Well my back door is already smashed to heck so there's not much more he can do to me.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Sass is going to have to fight me for him!


----------



## vhale1975 (Nov 27, 2013)

Its is plenty of Dogo love to go around!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Stunning! He was so cute as a puppy!!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

sassafras said:


> I think it would be best for all involved if you just send him to me immediately.


But then people would start asking if he and Squash are siblings... lmao

He is so handsome and cute! What a gorgeous guy <3


----------

